# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Recherche Logiciel Extraction Audio

## Sami Xite

Bonjour  tous,

Je recherche un logiciel qui me permettrait d'enregistrer en "live" + encodage sur mon PC
Un peu l'quivalent d'un dictaphone
Merci pour vos conseils

See you

----------


## RideKick

pour l'enregistrement en 'live' tu as a :

total-recorder

a fonctionne d'enfer , ensuite va falloir te trouver un soft (y en a de partout) pour convertir ton WAV en ce que tu veux !

(Allez pour la forme je te conseil celui que j'utilise  ::): 

http://www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm

vraiment de la bombe !

----------


## Sami Xite

Merci
Ca m'a permis de tomber sur mp3 My Mp3 recorder :http://www.clubic.com/lancer-le-tele...-recorder.html
Test et valid  :;):

----------

